# how can i make my barnett cobra slingshot into a sling bow?



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey I'm new to the SSF and I'm really wanting to turn my barnett slingshot into a sling bow.

How would i attach a whisker biscuit or another method to shoot arrows out of this slingshot.

Once i do get it into a sling bow, what rubber should i use?

thanks

Im using the barnett cobra slingshot..


----------



## conor98 (May 26, 2013)

theres a lot of videos on youtube


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep plenty of videos in YouTube that will help you step by step


----------

